# August Meeting?



## aquasteve (May 13, 2005)

How many people would normally show up. I have room for about 12 guest and would like to host a meeting in Aug. Is that enough room?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I've seen as little as 10 and more then 50.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Steve, thanks for offering to host! Unless we have a structured program, members will stand, talk, trade plants, and walk around looking at the host's tanks. So you don't need to have seating for a large number. It is handy to have an old table to put trade plants on in an area where a little spilled water will not hurt anything. In warm weather a patio is a great place for this.

Please feel free to ask any questions about the meetings.


----------



## aquasteve (May 13, 2005)

Let me check a date. I have a patio that people can mingle on. But the apartment is not very big. I currently have 2 tanks1 20 and 1 30 that are planted. Anything else we would need?


----------



## aquasteve (May 13, 2005)

What time is best on a Saturday? looking forward to a nice get together. Please help out with comments and RSVP's.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Meetings usually start at 1 PM. Sounds like you have it covered!


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks for volunteering to host the August Meeting. I will send you a PM.


----------



## aquasteve (May 13, 2005)

I am planning on Aug 8.
At Hunters Glen Apts #1203. Plano, TX corner of Independence and Spring Creek.
Best entrance is off Spring Creek and Roundrock.
will update later with more directions. 
email me a RSVP @[email protected] or through here.
Thanks hope Yall can come.


----------



## aquasteve (May 13, 2005)

Aug 8, 2015 @1:00pm


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Steve I'm just down the road. I'd like to rsvp.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

just got the info from Mike. what will be the topic?


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

i plan on coming


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

fishyjoe24 said:


> just got the info from Mike. what will be the topic?


In the email it says that our host wants help with algae control.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Michael said:


> In the email it says that our host wants help with algae control.


thanks I see that in the email mike sent out now.


----------



## EnoOnraefi (Jun 15, 2015)

Unfortunately I'm not going to be able to make it to this meeting.


----------



## madbadger98 (Apr 24, 2015)

I'll be at this meeting hopefully I can score some easier to grow plants to fill my redone 55g


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

If anyone has extra _Cryptocoryne crispatula_ var. _balansae_, I would love to have a few plants. I have massive amounts of frogbit is anyone wants some.


----------



## madbadger98 (Apr 24, 2015)

If anybody has some regular crypts, swords, bigger varieties of Anubius, or some other easy plants I've got Anubius petite, and a couple types of mosses to trade


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Madbadger98, I will take you up on that. I could use some petite. I have both Crypts and the regular size anubias to swap with you.

Michael, I do have a couple of c. balansae for you as well.


----------



## madbadger98 (Apr 24, 2015)

I sent you a pm crown man. I have a few good chunks.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I only have some Java fern and anubius petite. Would like some micro sword
, or dwarf Belem hair grass. Also some bylaxza and rotalla tooth up.

Also have a free flu all tank, got it from Pam never used it.
Would like to give it to some one who could use it.


----------



## madbadger98 (Apr 24, 2015)

I might need a new shrimp tank pm sent


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Does anyone want some black-bar or tiger Endler's livebearers? I need to thin the herd; these will be mostly fry and sub-adults. There is nothing special about the black-bars, but the tigers come from a strain I've been working on for several years and have good size and color.


----------



## madbadger98 (Apr 24, 2015)

Anybody have any driftwood or rocks I can scape with? Needing to redo a couple of my smaller tanks


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

any body interested in some albino cories ? trade for some tetras.


----------



## cmbranch13 (Mar 13, 2012)

Steve,

I plan to come as well.


----------

